
How coders are creating software that's impossible to hack - stevenjgarner
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_dxtq7JtgA
======
stevenjgarner
The HACMS program: using formal methods to eliminate exploitable bugs
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5597724/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5597724/)

